# dealer say the 325ci won't arrive till nov 2003



## loup (Sep 26, 2002)

i just received an email from sf dealer saying that the 2004 325ci will not arrive until November 2003. Is this correct? If so, i guess i'm stuck with 2003 model because i need the car by april or may.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Probably...*

My 330Ci was built the seond week of the MY03 production year in September 2002. I took delivery in October, so he is most likely correct.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

he is wrong


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

March build for April delivery, according to numerous posts on the board about the facelift and the auto shows and press releases.

Go to BMWUSA and read the press release about the new cars.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *he is wrong *


2004?
I'm thinking that sounds pretty close to accurate.
:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> *2004?
> I'm thinking that sounds pretty close to accurate.
> :dunno: *


2004 coupe production begins in March, delivery in April


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *2004 coupe production begins in March, delivery in April *


Atta boy atyclb!

Thanks for keeping 'em straight!

:thumbup:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *2004 coupe production begins in March, delivery in April *


So the 2003 model year for the E46 coupe is only going to run from 9/02 to 3/03? Doesn't sound right to me... :dunno: I know the coupe is getting a facelift in March, but will it really be considered a new model year car? :yikes:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Oh well... Shame on me for giving out the wrong answer. Thank you atyclb for correcting me.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

loup said:


> *i just received an email from sf dealer saying that the 2004 325ci will not arrive until November 2003. Is this correct? If so, i guess i'm stuck with 2003 model because i need the car by april or may. *


Ummmm...

Anyone remember this?


> Our customers have direct access
> to information on the internet and they can make an untrained
> salesperson look very silly in record time.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Atta boy atyclb!
> 
> Thanks for keeping 'em straight!
> 
> :thumbup: *


So much for my chances at BMW sales.


(I'm sure it'd be a lot more fun than the computer-geek gig.)


----------

